

Google Currents: favorite publications, tuned for your tablet and smartphone. - potomak
http://www.google.com/producer/currents

======
ahsanhilal
Google is starting to behave exactly how Microsoft did in the late 90s and
early 2000s. Let some startup validate a market by creating a good product.
And then copy, paste and use their financial prowess to try to takeover the
market.

~~~
potomak
I think this is a good strategy regardless of its fairness

